# Isn't this a bit sexist?



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

And I'm a guy... go figure why I thought that.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Why do you think it's sexist? I don't find it sexist or offensive... just a section for female members. Hey, c'mon, we deserve this... we're a minority : )


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

I just kinda thought that seperating drivers by sex is kinda wrong. If that's the case, then, I want a seperate thread for asians.  jk.

It's certianly nice to see women modding cars. WOO!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It doesn't bother me either way. I guess I don't have issues. I'm kinda hoping that this section fills up with female car enthusiasts. I have been a car freak my whole life and I'm just glad to see more and more people enjoying cars. I have a blast discussing cars. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

Sorry to burst your bubbles, but I think there will be just as many guys posting here as gals.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

The purpose of a women's section isn't to separate us but to help and support other women with their cars. It's a way to meet women car enthusiasts because we are definitely a minority in this hobby. Also, I know it is a little intimidating for some women who are just getting into cars to post on the technical sections so myself and Sarah, the other mod, and the other women I have seen posting on here can help them with questions they might be afraid to ask. We're just trying to encourage more women to get into this addiction  ... I mean hobby  .


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

97SentraGirl said:


> *The purpose of a women's section isn't to separate us but to help and support other women with their cars. It's a way to meet women car enthusiasts because we are definitely a minority in this hobby. Also, I know it is a little intimidating for some women who are just getting into cars to post on the technical sections so myself and Sarah, the other mod, and the other women I have seen posting on here can help them with questions they might be afraid to ask. We're just trying to encourage more women to get into this addiction  ... I mean hobby  . *


Okay... I'll shut up now.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

did u ever check out www.girlygirlracing.com 
i was driving on the street and this girl in a stock jetta pulls up next to me and i see the sticker in the window....we hit it from the lights, my sentra pulled on her alot, and that was before i had bolt ons

but to all the ladies that tune their car not rice it out to look cool
i give u much respect


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought some of the girlygirlracing.com member cars are pretty ricey.  My car is almost stock appearing and I'll probably only add some J-Spec taillights to update the look of my '91 a bit. 
I've surfed around their site but decided I'd stick with the boys in Club Z. I'm comfortable around the guys. I guess the more I got into cars the less feminine I became, haha.

In a way it can be considered sexist, but sometimes it's important to make some exceptions for minorities until they become comfortable and more assimilated into the community. As long as the guys respect the girls, I don't see any reason why women can't participate and become comfortable all over the forum. But it seems like there's always at least one "Where's all my beotches" type to mess things up for guykind. Nothing like using the internet for a little anonymity if women feel they need it, too.  Hmm... Middy, pretty androgynous name, eh? 

Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

you make lots of great points, middy.

I wish I "met" you online earlier when I was in Cali (moved now)... I still have yet to find a TT Z.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Girlie Girl Racing is not as helpful now. This is mainly because the forums shut down due to post whores. I found a lot of the forum members to be "prissy" I guess you could say. Also, there was only two or three Nissan owners on the boards. This forum, I hope, will not be like that.

Alsooooooo, that damn bright PINK background was not cool.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

97SentraGirl said:


> *The purpose of a women's section isn't to separate us but to help and support other women with their cars. It's a way to meet women car enthusiasts because we are definitely a minority in this hobby. Also, I know it is a little intimidating for some women who are just getting into cars to post on the technical sections so myself and Sarah, the other mod, and the other women I have seen posting on here can help them with questions they might be afraid to ask. We're just trying to encourage more women to get into this addiction  ... I mean hobby  . *


couldn't have said it better myself!!  definitely an addiction!! i am comfortable in the www.b15sentra.net boards only b/c i went to a few meets and hung out with some of the guys b4 i got my nissan, so i am comfortable there b/c i know them. my sensi says that the cool thing about women is their egos, or lack there of, so yes, even if i performed a mod myself, i still would find it intimidating to post on the technical sections. needless to say, this forum is much appreciated!!


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome, I'm glad you feel that way. Of course, post wherever you want but there's so few females into cars, I love seeing more and more becoming addicted as well.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I think cars are just one of this things in life that we use all the time and take it for granted. So if you get into cars, there's a life long hobby.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

naddie said:


> *And I'm a guy... go figure why I thought that.  *


i think the whole point of the forum is so women have a place to gather and talk. guys have the whole rest of the forum which is like 99% so aren't we being the ones who are sexist. and you may argue that they can post in the rest of the forum. but tada here you are posting in the women's section


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Isn't this a bit sexist?*



CLSo1A said:


> *
> 
> i think the whole point of the forum is so women have a place to gather and talk. guys have the whole rest of the forum which is like 99% so aren't we being the ones who are sexist. and you may argue that they can post in the rest of the forum. but tada here you are posting in the women's section *


However, the "guys" section isn't labeled as such. Ah ha!  It's unisex. And from a unisex enviroment, women gets their own spot.

Hey, I don't wanna be the asshole here that goes "where's the beatchez", but this is the other end of the spectrum.

As far as all the other points made in the rest of this thread, I've already replied to them all. "Point well taken" is pretty much what I've been saying. I just posted to see what ya'll think. And I got an impression.

Either that or the guys who are posting just wanted to get on the gals' good side.  I think Amy know what I'm sayin.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought all guys who posted in the girl's section wanted to get on the girls' good sides?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*...*

I just saw this section and read through this post.

It is certainly nice to have a place for females to post. THe only thing is, it always fills up woth replies from males. That's fine and it happens in every forum that I have been to. I think most males still find it fascinating that women are into cars.  

I have loved cars and racing as long as I can remember. I grew up with boy cousins so I was always around this type of atmosphere. I love to go fast and take nice quick turns, almost like it's something that has to be in your blood or genetic makeup! Otherwise, people are too chicken! 

I started out as part of a pit crew for a circle track and then as I got older, I was introduced to drag racing with street cars...what a blast! It is definately an addiction and an expensive one at that.

I have drag raced for the past 3 years and I love it. I have not yet brought my Spec-V up to the track, but that will not last for long! I do not plan on modifying my car, I just want to start learning how to autocross. I think every driver should autocross as part of driver training. This would make more confident drivers out there on the roads.

As far as Girlie Girl Racing goes, I used to have a sticker on my car and I will never put one on it again. Now all it is, is just girls throwing a sticker on a car that has never been raced or it is not worthy. Putting a sticker on your mom's dynasty is hardly what I would call Girlie Girl material!  

Anyway, I have gone on long enough...

Racing is an awesome sport and I am happy to see that more females are getting into it!

Keely


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

*Yeah man*

I like seeing women in the driver seat. Hell I'm teaching my girl to drive stick & when she gets it right, I'm gonna let her run. Not for nothing I like seeing women beat up on men. You girls do your thang. I offer my hand to help in any way I can. This is a community not a gender with who can and why.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

hey cool. a women's section. 
for some reason, my boyfriend has this thing... every time he sees a tricked out car, he looks at the driver, and if it's a chick, he's like "dude it's a girl!!!" like it's not normal.. hey. females drive, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

It's just that guys are surpised to see girls who are really into modifying cars.  I know girls who are into cars, but in stock form (eyeing Mercedes, BMWs, knowing what features they have - cuz they want to own one in their lifetime.  )

I'd be surprised to find a girl who's into building and modifying computers.  (Which is what I'm into now).


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

lol.. that's me.. i'm the one who sits there and stares at the Mercedes and nice expensive luxury cars when they drive by. hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *lol.. that's me.. i'm the one who sits there and stares at the Mercedes and nice expensive luxury cars when they drive by. hehehe. *


not me. i'm immediately looking for an exhaust, springs, audibile mods, etc. to see if they share a common interest and to see if they want to have a little fun!!


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

nat said:


> *not me. i'm immediately looking for an exhaust, springs, audibile mods, etc. to see if they share a common interest and to see if they want to have a little fun!!  *


lol, well saying as how i don't know crap about cars, i don't look for any of that.. but i'm learning!! i really am!!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I think it is cool for women to be into modding cars.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *I think it is cool for women to be into modding cars....... *


same goes for men!! when i asked this guy i'm seeing, what kind of car his roommate's gf drove, he replied: a little red one!!  a cute reply, but not the one i was looking for!! i guess all guys do not have a genetic predisposition for auto knowledge!!


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes this is sexist. But in this Politically Correct world, when you are sexist against men, its alright. Its like with the whole Augusta Golf Club deal, they have been all male for 60+ years, but now all of a sudden chicks want in. Hell, they only have 300 male members total. It also took Bill Gates 7 YEARS to be accepted, and he's the richest man in the world. Hell, if theres a woman member in that place by the year 3000 thatd be pretty damn good progress.

Let them have their little corner of the forum. What's it hurting you? 

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

wow, i love all the comments made here, they ar all so true, and it is SO nice to find other girls who dig cars, and i mean cars not just cosmetically.

i also know what you mean about the car gene not being in every guy !! Everyother relationship ive been in, until i dated this guy who has a slammed civic ( i still beat him every time) has said to me, " SOmetimes i think cars are more important to you then i am "


----------

